# whats so good about the p1



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

every one tells me to buy a p1 can anybody tell me the good and bads of the bike


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

lostboys said:


> every one tells me to buy a p1 can anybody tell me the good and bads of the bike


It's a good starter bike for the value and has decent geometry, and a nice steel frame.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

its singlespeed and is cheap


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

cheap as in price. you could also look into GT and Mongoose bikes, they have some pretty nice stuff out there. P.1 is a good bike to start on, not the total best DJ bike in the world, but what do you expect at your price point?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

*Disclaimer - First, I want to say this is my own personal experience and not as a shop owner. There are a lot of the Big Red S's bikes that I think are a great builds and bikes.*

+/s
Uhhh...Cheap?

-'s
Runs a conversion instead of a dedicated single speed wheel.
Specialized tires.
11.63" BB height.
For a bit more $ you can pick up a Nighttrain or for less you could get a Thread One.

We only have a few guys who ride p bikes that are regulars and they are all trying to ditch them.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm about to finally retire my P. bike. like The Agency said, look into the 2008 haro lineup. I've got my eye on the thread series now that the dropouts have been foxed.

See the thread 2008 jump bikes. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=334003


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

My p2 runs fine for me, at 1100 you get a lot more for what you pay for 9although i already busted almost every part), but I think the P2 chromo is better than the P1 for not that much of a price difference. Altho some say the chromo doesn't have the geo for jumping.

Ahh well, a nice cheap bike would be a garry fisher for like 500, or what I know some people have done is instead of buying a new bike every few years, they buy a really good frame and though on crappy components and as the components start breaking and they start getting better they upgrade it.


----------



## burtonboarder18 (Jun 28, 2007)

If your looking for a starter bike, I'd suggest the Mongoose Ritual Street. Decent fork, decent brakes, singlespeed, reasonable price... where can you go wrong with that bike?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

lostboys said:


> whats so good about the p1


hmmmm..... not much to say here.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

back in 2003 when the P.1 A.1 was released... it was $349.99. aluminum frame, hussefelt cranks, singlespeed, sun rims ditch witch, hayes MX2 brake, EXR Bomber fork. can you imagine how well that would sell now? I'm sure they could still pull that off, they did in the past...or how about in 2004 the P.1 didnt change, but was offered for $499.99 or something like that. they didnt even change the color for 2005, and I believe they still jacked the price, then they came out with the cro-mo bike. cro mo bike costs them less to make, its also more heavy and in my opinion...not as well made as the aluminum frames. the 2007 P.1 is the price I paid for my 2004 P.2 ALUMINUM frame. in 2004 the P.2 was the best ...like THE BEST you could get for your money, now its a way over priced series of OEM components and the same frames with no innovation. I'm sure the P. series will be boosted in price... just like ...why is the demo 8 all the sudden a $6000.00 bike?

My P. series frame is great...but its a 2004 ..not a "fake" specialized that all their products have seem to become. Specialized needs to change their slogan. right now its "innovate or die" when was the last time you saw REAL innovation in their jump bikes? in their rockhoppers? their hardrocks?

Specialized for me? Innovate....or I'm going to go out and buy a giant/mongoose/gt/ibex/jamis etc... because thats where real innovation is taking place.

Does the P.1 suck? it didnt used too.... if they still offered a P.1 at $500.00 even with a dirt jumper 4 it would be a sick deal, they could easily do it...but they choose not too... my P.2 has "centerfold technology" thats really the last hard core innovation I've seen in their jump bikes. Right now I'd rather be riding a cracked STP than a 07/08 Specialized.

/rant. sorry guys...

What your hard earned $350.00 would have bought you in 2003


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

P-1's are great jump bikes... don't listen to anyone telling you that the geo is wrong. That's just stupid. I kill it on mine. It's the Indian, not the arrow my friend. Here's a pic of me on my crappy P-1. If the geometry was better I'd be even higher, and even more inverted...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> ...If the geometry was better I'd be even higher, and even more inverted...


Yup, you would have been in the finals on another frame.  Seriously, I have ridden everything....well almost everything (Every GT, Eastern, DMR, Haro, Special ED, Planet X, etc.). IMHO, I think it rides like crap.

Joel, I didn't know you live in Idaho Springs, so do I. PM me with your contact info.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Yup, you would have been in the finals on another frame.


I'd have been in the finals had I not broken my thumb in practice


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

is the dk xenia any better than the p1


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I ride a P1 and a P2, ones an SS and the other has a rear Der. for the occasional XC loop. I've been DJing for over thirty years and these bikes are the best I've had to date.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

i actually like the low bb. the only thing my p1 is used for is dirt jumping, so bb height isnt an issue, and being that im 6'6" it helps to put the bars further away from the pedals, lets me stretch out more


----------

